# New kind of cherries in my tank?



## Wildman (May 6, 2008)

Some of the group have a creamcolored saddle on their back. Call them No-Rilli's!? When I get a pic, I will post it. Any one else get a mutation like this?


----------



## 21windowsamba (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow looking forward in seeing the variant of shrimps that you have raised Are you interested in selling ?


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah I have cherries with a lot of saddle patterns. Some bigger than others.


----------



## carolhu (Feb 21, 2012)

A picture will tell everything!!!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

They are standard cherry shrimp.

Many as they get older develop the pale yellowish stripe on their back. Some of my oldest cherries have shown this. Its just genetics. I've seen females get that way plenty of times.


----------



## DerekFF (Nov 21, 2011)

you talking about like a skunk strip? Or just the egg saddle? Either way its normal for cherries

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

yup. normal 

they definitely DO look cool though 



Gordonrichards said:


> They are standard cherry shrimp.
> 
> Many as they get older develop the pale yellowish stripe on their back. Some of my oldest cherries have shown this. Its just genetics. I've seen females get that way plenty of times.


----------

